
Google’s ninth attempt at a messaging service will be based on RCS - headalgorithm
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/06/google-ninth-attempt-at-a-messaging-service-will-be-based-on-rcs/
======
totaldude87
wait until 10th attempt at google I/O 2022?!

